# 2009-12 songs that sound dated today



## Scarlet Eyes

PowerShell said:


> Especially Boom Boom Pow where the lyrics is literally, "I'm so 2008, You're so 2000 and late."


Oh, the irony's so glaringly comical :laughing:


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Oh, the irony's so glaringly comical :laughing:


Indeed!


----------



## aja675

Like someone said on inthe00s.com, 2012-2013 dance/dance-influenced songs tended to sound trancy and euphoric, and nowadays they sound more mellow.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

yet another intj said:


>


WHAAAAAAAAT nahhhhhhh if anything this song was ahead of its time.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes




----------



## hkq999

SJWDefener said:


> I don't know why, but "I Kissed A Girl" sounded like it fits in with the 2010s. I found out recently it was from 2008.


I feel like that song is more pop rock and belongs more in the 2000s with the likes of paramore, avril lavigne, ashlee simpson, and kelly clarkson. it's just a little more electronic and auto-tuned going along with the more electronic trends in the later 00s. that kind of pop-rock sound rarely makes the top 40 anymore. her entire first album was more pop rockish along with "hot n cold". it wasn't until her second album that she started sounding more 2010s (in other words, there were no more guitars in her songs).


----------



## Aladdin Sane

hkq999 said:


> I feel like that song is more pop rock and belongs more in the 2000s with the likes of paramore, avril lavigne, ashlee simpson, and kelly clarkson. it's just a little more electronic and auto-tuned going along with the more electronic trends in the later 00s. that kind of pop-rock sound rarely makes the top 40 anymore. her entire first album was more pop rockish along with "hot n cold". it wasn't until her second album that she started sounding more 2010s (in other words, there were no more guitars in her songs).


I loved loved loved her first album so much. It had so much personality and now she's just a sterile generic pop star and her lyrics and music in general has degenerated and has become really immature which is embarrassing seeing as she is over the age of 30... but I guess you gotta appeal to the young crowd....


----------



## Riven

ziggy stardust x said:


> I loved loved loved her first album so much. It had so much personality and now she's just a sterile generic pop star and her lyrics and music in general has degenerated and has become really immature which is embarrassing seeing as she is over the age of 30... but I guess you gotta appeal to the young crowd....


In which case, we need to shpw the young crowd that the electric guitar's worth listening to and that the pop rock sound isn't always so depressing. Only artist people now know of right now who do rock is Ed Sheeran.


----------



## backdrop12

This just sounds dated even for 2011


----------



## Lakigigar

2002


----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## peter pettishrooms

Also this.


----------



## leictreon

Anything by Ke$ha, actually


----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## ZeldaFan20

Anything LMFAO:





















I'll admit they were a guilty pleasure of mine back then lol. I'd suggest you guys check out my thread: http://personalitycafe.com/generation-z-forum/877090-electropop-era-teens.html


----------



## aja675

To be honest, one could occasionally find songs from as recent as the first five months of 2014 that sound dated now.


----------



## SharksFan99

I agree. Personally, I believe this song sounds really dated now, even though it was only released in 2014.


----------



## aja675

HazelBlue99 said:


> I agree. Personally, I believe this song sounds really dated now, even though it was only released in 2014.


I think it sounds dated because it could be from as far back as 2011. (Compare with _I Am The Best_ by 2NE1.)


----------



## Lameroid

Okay I live in Russia and I think a lot of our mainstream pop songs sound pretty 2009ish. Here's a song by Vremya & Steklo (it's an Ukrainian band but Ukrainian and Russian music are more or less the same) named Imya 505.






It was released last year but doesn't sound much different from anything that could be released in 2009, frankly.


----------

